# Windows 8 and Later Store Development > Modern Windows Apps (Metro) >  Why my locally succeeded app fails on WACK after associating it with my store account

## Noreturn

Hi,
I prepared a simple quiz app for Windows 8 store. My app successfully passes on WACK just after building and creating local packages without login to store account, however it fails (perf test: launch was not detected) when I login to my store account, associate the app with a reserved app name and create packages to submit.

That's what I'm doing;
I recreated my app project. Successfully builded the app and created (not store associated) app packages without login to store account on Visual Studio 2012. After creating those packages, I started WACK on Visual Studio and app passed successfully. Then; I cleaned the solution and created the packages to upload store (I logged in to my store account on visual studio and chose the app name I reserved). After creating packages I started WACK again, but this time app failed with; "Launch was not detected" error. Even empty projects fail this test after associating it to my store account.

I don't think there is anything else to do. I get bored after each unsuccessful submitting. What should I do? Does anyone have any idea?

Regards,
Hakan

----------

